# Sanitizing agent



## hector (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi there !

I'm going to use Iodophor as the sanitizing agent in beer making . 

I've read in an Article that to make a sanitizing solution which has 12.5 ppm free Iodine ,

you should use 1/2 fl. Oz. of Iodophor in 5 Gallons of Water . 

1/2 fl. Oz. = 15 mL of Iodophor ( 10% aqueous solution ) 

5 Gallons = 19 Lit. of Water

15/19 = 0.8 mL of Iodophor per Lit. of Water

BUT , I noticed that many home brewers make the sanitizing solution ,

mixing 1.25 mL of Iodophor per Lit. of Water !!!

Can anybody tell me which one is correct and why ?!

Hector


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont have in front of me and really only used that once before switching to star san so I cant really help you but I would go by what it says on the bottle.


----------



## Malkore (Jan 28, 2010)

Any reason you won't use Star-San? Its the best brewing sanitizer out there. like iodiphor its no rinse. It stays active for months if mixed with RO water. You can also drink it safely, and any leftovers will become yeast food.

if too much iodiphor is left behind, or mixed too strongly, you will taste iodine in your beer.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 28, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I dont have in front of me and really only used that once before switching to star san so I cant really help you but I would go by what it says on the bottle.



+1 I'm surprised they still sell that stuff. It seems like almost nobody uses it. LOL


----------



## Mud (Jan 28, 2010)

The brew shop owner where I used to live uses it, and he's often drunk in the early afternoon. That must be a testament to his quality brewing practices, right?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2010)

You have to be careful with either product! The Iodophor stains everything very easily and the Star San if left undiluted is pretty caustic, I dripped a little on my wine counter and dint see it and the next day I noticed it and it had actually eaten right through the color layer of the laminate! Good thing I didnt do this upstairs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hector (Jan 29, 2010)

Malkore said:


> Any reason you won't use Star-San? Its the best brewing sanitizer out there. like iodiphor its no rinse. It stays active for months if mixed with RO water. You can also drink it safely, and any leftovers will become yeast food.
> 
> if too much iodiphor is left behind, or mixed too strongly, you will taste iodine in your beer.



There are only two sanitizing agents available to buy in the shops here :

Bleach and Iodophor


As I'm making Beer in a plastic Fermenter ,

I preferred to use Iodophor so that the Fermenter shouldn't be rinsed with hot Water . 

Hector


----------



## Malkore (Jan 29, 2010)

well i too would use iodiphor over bleach simply for the no-rinse factor.

but look online and see about some star-san in the future. it really is THAT good.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 29, 2010)

Mud said:


> The brew shop owner where I used to live uses it, and he's often drunk in the early afternoon. That must be a testament to his quality brewing practices, right?


 
I don't know about that, Mud... I know quite a few folks out here in the hills who begin to have problems with slurred speech, eyes trying to close on them, and an inability to walk a straight line by midafternoon, and most of them couldn't brew a glass of ice water.


----------



## Mud (Jan 29, 2010)

So much for that theory.


----------

